# 24 us soon to be dubai expat



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello, I'm a 24 year old turning and will be moving to Dubai in early January 2009 as a senior creative director in the media industry, I was recently working at major entertainment industry studio :cough::cough:: Disney) in Burbank, CA but due to the bad economy they decided to cut from the top and bottom (yes I was apart of the bottom only being there for 1 year). It's amazing how there are so many questions about moving to Dubai and yet it seems to never end. I was wondering if my package would be sufficient enough for me to live on my own in Dubai. 

Package -
AED42k/month
AED11k/month housing
and a company car. 

Medical
3 Return Flights Home
Bonus
AED40K relocation
5 weeks hotel paid on arrival
30 day per annum vacation. 

I'm looking to live in either the Dubai Marina or JLT and I know the cost for rent is expensive. As a young american, I was wondering how we, being from the US are treated in Dubai? Is it a safe place to live and build a life? Is my salary enough for a single person to live on? And is it really tax free? I'm really excited for this move but really haven't found a site or information bout the whole moving abroad experience until now. I think one of my goals is to document the whole move over to help people to see what its like to be living in the middle east as an American. My dad has traveled here for business and he told that I should check in my assumptions of the middle east at LAX and come over there with an open mind. I was wondering, if anyone knew which skyrise building in either the Dubai Marina or JLT, had the highest standards - is there a place to look at that stuff? Can anyone make a good recommendation? I'm looking at either a 2 bedroom or a 1 bedroom apartment, my 2nd bedroom would be used as a design studio or thinking tank. I have about 5-7 years of entertainment industry experience even though I'm only 24, if that helps. Should I consider a villa instead of living in JLT or in Dubai Marina? THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If I recall, you septics still have to pay tax on your earnings, we brits dont!!! Check that one out. In terms of package, you'll have more than enough beer tokens at the end of the month to buy us all a beer. Al Fattan towers is probably the best finished building in the marina - and it's handy for a beer at Frankies....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> If I recall, you septics still have to pay tax on your earnings, we brits dont!!! Check that one out. In terms of package, you'll have more than enough beer tokens at the end of the month to buy us all a beer. Al Fattan towers is probably the best finished building in the marina - and it's handy for a beer at Frankies....


Thanks, I also do carry duel-citizenship in the UK as my mum is from there and living there from 2 - 13. I'll check Al Fattan, thanks kindly!

Cheers! BTW - Dont drink beer, vodka and patron only!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For rentals give premier a call, they have an office there, Premier Real Estate Bureau LLC +971 4 399 9090 [email protected] com.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

EXCELLENT PACKAGE!!! Take it!!!!! 10k a month for rent is all you will need for a decent apartment anywhere, really!

Sounds like a great opportunity. I'm assuming you are single and have no dependents.

If you had kids I would think again...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Great package! Now if I'd been offered that, I would probably have ripped their whole arm trying to sign that contract!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

He'll have to pay tax on that though Maz, The American's can't get away with it, they pay tax on $$$ earned no matter where they are in the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

alli said:


> EXCELLENT PACKAGE!!! Take it!!!!! 10k a month for rent is all you will need for a decent apartment anywhere, really!
> 
> Sounds like a great opportunity. I'm assuming you are single and have no dependents.
> 
> If you had kids I would think again...


Ya I'm single and no dependents! Thanks... I dont know where Andy got his information about Americans getting taxed but I was told since I work in a Free Zone (DMC) that I wouldnt get taxed and I also figured that if they want to tax me, they can come get it - if they can afford a flight out to Dubai after this whole bailout... LOL


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

BELHEIR84 said:


> Ya I'm single and no dependents! Thanks... I dont know where Andy got his information about Americans getting taxed but I was told since I work in a Free Zone (DMC) that I wouldnt get taxed and I also figured that if they want to tax me, they can come get it - if they can afford a flight out to Dubai after this whole bailout... LOL


Andy probably got that idea from the fact that it is US LAW that US citizens pay tax on part of their earnings even if it is earned overseas or offshore.  Silly Andy.

BTW, the US treasury couldn't give two sh*ts if you're working in a freezone or not. The law is the law.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

flossie said:


> Andy probably got that idea from the fact that it is US LAW that US citizens pay tax on part of their earnings even if it is earned overseas or offshore.  Silly Andy.
> 
> BTW, the US treasury couldn't give two sh*ts if you're working in a freezone or not. The law is the law.


That is correct. If you are earning over $85,000/yr and are not paying taxes in the country where you have residency then you are obligated to pay up Uncle Sam. If you pay taxes in the country where you live and earn more than that figure or you make less than that figure then you are not obligated to pay US taxes but you are still expected to file even though you won't owe anything. I've never made that much while living abroad so i've never had to pay US taxes while living abroad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually there is no actual law stating that Americans should pay tax, except for the that that IRS is bullying citizens to pay it. The federal reserve bank and IRS are not even government companies... Even Harry Reid said, Income Tax is "voluntary"... HAHA Like is said, tell them to come and get some - I'll be waiting. 

BTW - Im still trying to find a good place to live anyone have ideas? Im going to be working in DMC.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

BELHEIR84 said:


> Actually there is no actual law stating that Americans should pay tax, except for the that that IRS is bullying citizens to pay it. The federal reserve bank and IRS are not even government companies... Even Harry Reid said, Income Tax is "voluntary"... HAHA Like is said, tell them to come and get some - I'll be waiting.
> 
> BTW - Im still trying to find a good place to live anyone have ideas? Im going to be working in DMC.


Is 84 your IQ? Reread the last few posts. You *ARE* obligated to pay US taxes when you are making what you quoted unless you plan on renouncing your US citizenship. And leaving the ultra-liberal CA lifestyle and coming to live in an Islamic country might be a bit of a shocker. Why do I suspect you might be the next Gulf News story after getting arrested for doing something very western in a very eastern country.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

You'll get a nice 1br apartment in the greens which is directly opposite DMC. Traffic in the mornings can be pretty hairy but once they finish widening the road that will dissipate.

Plus, all apartment blocks in the greens have a decent pool and gym.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Regardless of whether or not he is a US citizen, that package for a 24 year old is really, really good.

I have no idea about the tax system but that offer is a brilliant one. I can't imagine it would make a huge dent in his income?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Is 84 your IQ? Reread the last few posts. You *ARE* obligated to pay US taxes when you are making what you quoted unless you plan on renouncing your US citizenship. And leaving the ultra-liberal CA lifestyle and coming to live in an Islamic country might be a bit of a shocker. Why do I suspect you might be the next Gulf News story after getting arrested for doing something very western in a very eastern country.


You're one stupid person DesertStranded... I laugh that your stranded and Ive grown up overseas with alot of muslim friends. I know the customs and respect them even though they are different from mine. Actually 84 is my birth year and dont hate cause I'm young talented and will be making more money than you. You just stay behind your computer stranded in the desert and be mad at yourself. I'm coming out there to enjoy this adventure, btw - you may think CA is ultra-liberal but its really conservative. The only areas you find liberal are in major metropolitan areas where homosexuals and illegal immigrants gather. No offense to homosexuals but its the truth, only reason why come election California shows up as a red state. But thats besides the fact, I've read some of your posts replies and you seem to be the beggar, sorry Obama is not in Dubai to help Spread the Wealth to you petty individual. If you're going to be a negative person to this ExpatForum, maybe you should move on spend more time trying to make money and get a job. Do something good with your life except for begging. Maybe, once I reach there we could meet up and I can do a story on you n your stranded life in Dubai for my friends at REUTERS. Cheers and be of luck with you, looks like you need it the most.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

alli said:


> Regardless of whether or not he is a US citizen, that package for a 24 year old is really, really good.
> 
> I have no idea about the tax system but that offer is a brilliant one. I can't imagine it would make a huge dent in his income?


Thanks Alli, All i came to this forum for was advice and you helped! I didnt need some mad person at the world questioning my IVY degree in Economics at Princeton. I guess you can't please everyone when youre young, talented and have a lot going for yourself. I'll check out the place though hopefully, I can find something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

And Ps. DesertStranded maybe you should re-read a few posts when I told Andy Capp that I had duel-citizenship one in the us and one in the uk. I dont have KBE at the end of my name for nothing. Cheers ******!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with everyone about your package (take it!) and Al Fattan (great apartment complex, close to DMC, tons of shops and restaurants around, although 1 bedroom apts. aren't available here).
As for Dubai, it's extremely safe and you shouldn't be worried about being treated in some poor way here. 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## cc7 (Nov 13, 2008)

BELHEIR84 said:


> Actually there is no actual law stating that Americans should pay tax, except for the that that IRS is bullying citizens to pay it. The federal reserve bank and IRS are not even government companies... Even Harry Reid said, Income Tax is "voluntary"... HAHA Like is said, tell them to come and get some - I'll be waiting.
> 
> So americans just like to through money at the begining of the year....
> They don't have to come and get it,they will be waiting for you with a big bill (your back tax and interest).


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuance said:


> I agree with everyone about your package (take it!) and Al Fattan (great apartment complex, close to DMC, tons of shops and restaurants around, although 1 bedroom apts. aren't available here).
> As for Dubai, it's extremely safe and you shouldn't be worried about being treated in some poor way here.
> Good luck with your move!


Thanks Nuance!!! Ya I'm looking for either a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom, Id prefer 2...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

cc7 said:


> BELHEIR84 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is no actual law stating that Americans should pay tax, except for the that that IRS is bullying citizens to pay it. The federal reserve bank and IRS are not even government companies... Even Harry Reid said, Income Tax is "voluntary"... HAHA Like is said, tell them to come and get some - I'll be waiting.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

cc7 said:


> BELHEIR84 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there is no actual law stating that Americans should pay tax, except for the that that IRS is bullying citizens to pay it. The federal reserve bank and IRS are not even government companies... Even Harry Reid said, Income Tax is "voluntary"... HAHA Like is said, tell them to come and get some - I'll be waiting.
> ...


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Now you have proven your age beyond a doubt. Grow up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Now you have proven your age beyond a doubt. Grow up.


Haha dont hate DesertStranded... you make me laugh seriously stop it. hahaha. ill let you know when I a few spare pennies to toss your way. Keep in touch!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 23, 2008)

BELHEIR84 said:


> Thanks Nuance!!! Ya I'm looking for either a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom, Id prefer 2...


Sure! 2 bedrooms are awesome in terms of size and layout, I live in one so I seriously recommend it. By the away, another tower in Al Fattan is a hotel, so it might be convenient to stay there while you look for the apartments, settle in and so on.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BELHEIR84 said:


> Haha dont hate DesertStranded... you make me laugh seriously stop it. hahaha. ill let you know when I a few spare pennies to toss your way. Keep in touch!


That is quite enough. You already have one infraction for being offensive, but throw around more insults and you will be banned. 

This board provides friendly information and the attitude you have taken in not welcome. US citizens _are_ subject to tax on overseas earnings, albeit only above approx USD 85k per annum. 

-


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuance said:


> Sure! 2 bedrooms are awesome in terms of size and layout, I live in one so I seriously recommend it. By the away, another tower in Al Fattan is a hotel, so it might be convenient to stay there while you look for the apartments, settle in and so on.


Thanks Nuance, you've been more help to me than the moderator and other expats on this forum. That's all I was asking for good advice. I'm definitely disappointed with this forum. Ya, I think they're putting me up at the Al Fattan for the 5 weeks till I get everything situated and resolved. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> That is quite enough. You already have one infraction for being offensive, but throw around more insults and you will be banned.
> 
> This board provides friendly information and the attitude you have taken in not welcome. US citizens _are_ subject to tax on overseas earnings, albeit only above approx USD 85k per annum.
> 
> -


If people replied with this answer instead of the ones they provided me with then I would have gladly replied with a Thank you! But rather, they replied with offensive information not knowing the full-details of the situation. Anyways, thanks to the few individuals who were helpful, I think I got enough information from this forum. I'll probably just document the whole move and put it on youtube, so people wont have to deal with being harassed by individuals who are upset at the world and their moderators.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You silly child.

Good luck with yoru move - with that attitude you will need it.

-


----------

